# DICE MediaBridge: Receiving phone call while listening radio ?



## tmo (Apr 10, 2011)

As my 2003 E39 Touring (no dsp, with navi) doesn't have a bluetooth system fitted originally, I've been trying to find a best possible system that would offer working bluetooth call handling. The thing is that all these different parrot systems etc are missing the display integration completely and I'm not very keen on installing any additional displays ...

Looks like the DICE MediaBridge with bluetooth might be a suitable solution for my bluetooth needs (don't care about ipad/iphone atm, although I might test out the usb-stick music playing feature), but how does it handle the situation when I'm listening the radio and there is an incoming call ? Does it alert me about the incoming call in some reasonable way ?

Another minor thing is, are you able to deactivate/disable any artist/track announcements while playing mp3's from some external source usb/ipad/iphone ?


----------



## slamboogie (Mar 2, 2011)

tmo, I have a 2001 E39 sport wagon and have the DICE/MediaBridge set up. the DICE bluetooth unit will pair up nicely and can receive calls from your phone. The incoming call tel number will be displayed on your radio display. The problem is your phone will only pair up once you are in one of the MediaBridge mode like iPod, USB, Bluetooth. Also, you can only receive calls in the MediaBridge mode only. So if you are in CD or Radio mode, your cell will not pair up with the DICE unit and you can not answer your cell. The trick to get around this if you are in CD or Radio mode is after the first ring tone, just press your audio mode to DICE MediaBridge and your cell will immediately pair up and the cell calls will come through, the cell number will be display on the radio LCD and then press "<" to ignore or end call or press ">" to accept call. Once DICE get's this little bug fix, the unit will be a beautiful piece of engineering just like our little bimmers. Good luck.


----------



## aar-bmw (Jun 14, 2011)

*Decision time: DICE MediaBridge or Dension Gateway Five or Neo Gateway Plus*

After restarting the car, does the DICE MediaBridge pick up the song where it left off on your flash drive, or does it restart from the beginning of the flash drive?

One Amazon reviewer was critical of the DICE MediaBridge for always restarting at the beginning of his USB memory stick.

http://www.amazon.com/DICE-MBR-1500...dp_top_cm_cr_acr_txt?ie=UTF8&showViewpoints=1

Is this just a glitch in his device or does this also happen to you? What has been your experience?

I'm going to be downloading lectures onto a flash drive that will be plugged into the USB port. These are not just three minute songs that you easily toggle through and restart. More like "books on tape." I want them to restart where they left off, whether it be after a phone call where the bluetooth was paired, or upon restarting the car.

We're driving a 2001 530i (E39). This will impact my decision as to whether to purchase the DICE Mediabridge MBR-1500 or the Dension Gateway Five GWF1BM4 or the Neo Gateway Plus PBMWGV1-BT.


----------

